# Anyone Interested In....



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

What's going on guys, This is Garron from the Las Vegas Nissan and Infiniti Club and your Las Vegas Nissan brethren are looking to throw a Nissan and Infiniti three day bash/meet around the end of summer this year, or early spring next year. It would include a day of auto X, indoor cart racing, and a night on the drag strip. We would also plan a club night( or nights ;o) ) Barb-Q, and have an end of the event dinner. Also there will be plenty of free time for you to explore Vegas a have some fun. I am basically writing this to ALL the Nissan forums to see who would be interested in such an event. We where thinking of getting a package price for the whole weekend, and depending on how many people are interested, maybe getting a great group deal room rate at a on strip hotel. Any response, or ideas will be greatly appreciated. We think this could be the start of a great annual even here in our fabulous city. So keep those posts coming and lets get this goin. Thanks a lot guys.

Garron Campbell 
Vice President Las Vegas Nissan and Infiniti Club
[email protected]
AIM ID: inralphlauren
Yahoo ID: lilwheeazy


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm so there! Just tell me when and where! :cheers:


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to hear it thanks for the support anyone else?


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Did you post at altimas.net?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im there, i should have my beast purring like a well fed kitten by then. looking forward to it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm always down to go to vegas  do you have any dates in mind


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm in, it's been a while since i've been in vegas.


----------



## GDubInVegas (Jan 10, 2003)

I appreciate all the feedback...we havent got a tenative date yett but all who are interested please e-mail me @ [email protected] with NISSAN BASH in the subject line so I can put you on the info list.


----------

